# Private School Teacher Charged With Possession Of Child Porn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *A Notre Dame Academy teacher was arrested Friday on two counts of possession of child pornography, police said. 
Robert Maccini, 42, of 20 Bursley Road in North Weymouth was be arraigned in Quincy District Court. Maccini is a math teacher and the coach of the freshman soccer team at the all-girls school in Hingham, Mass. 
Officials said that Maccini, who is married with children, thought he was talking to a 14-year-old female online, but the person was really a police officer in Ohio. Police said they later found child pornography on Maccini's home computer. Officials said that they found about 32 images that involved children.

"We got the information probably about 10 days ago. We believe that the information had to be acted on," Weymouth Police Department Lt. George Greenwood said.

Maccini's home computer, cell phone and school computer were seized.

"He denies any wrongdoing of any kind and expects to defend this case vigorously," defense attorney George McMahon said.

"We're saddened by the news. The Massachusetts State Police made us aware of these allegations (on Monday). He was placed on paid administrative leave pending the outcome of the investigation. We are cooperating with law enforcement. He was well-liked, and we never saw anything inappropriate or heard students say he did anything inappropriate," Notre Dame Academy President Sister Barbara Barry said in a statement.

Maccini was placed on administrative leave from the school. Maccini is due back in court on Nov. 9.



*Video: *Teacher Arrested

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

